# Amber



## J.R. Collector (Mar 20, 2021)

Amber with stopper
Silver Nitrate Ag NO 3

This is what happens when the wife needs more room in the attic for storing more holiday stuff. I start digging through boxes to get rid of things and find others I forgot about.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 20, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Amber with stopper
> Silver Nitrate Ag NO 3
> 
> This is what happens when the wife needs more room in the attic for storing more holiday stuff. I start digging through boxes to get rid of things and find others I forgot about.


I like the ground embossing on those. Finding thing I forgot I had is my specialty! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 23, 2021)

Really like amber!


----------

